# Newb Help please



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm looking to get into fly fishing mainly for some bluegill and bass but I do not want to spend alot on a fly rod and reel. I found a combo at academy very cheap and was wondering if anyone thinks its worth buying. I'm not wanting anything top of the line just something to see if I will even like fly fishing. Heres a link http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_11895_-1?N=92168813

Also I do not know the first thing about how to cast or what flies I should use if anyone has any helpful tips i'd greatly appreciate them. Thanks.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been building custom rods since 1978. I few years ago I needed a 5 weight rod for some bream fishing. I ordered a blank from Cabela's to build me one. While waiting for my rod blank to arrive, I bought a 5 weight from Academy. It is an Eagle Claw IM6 Granger Fly XG rod. It quickly became one of my fly rods and it only cost $28. If you can find one, buy it. Next, you need to get together with someone who is a good fly caster and teacher. It will take you forever to learn by yourself. For bream fishing, just about any small fly at Academy will work. A few popping bugs is all you need at first for bass fishing. I wish I could tell you about the Phlueger rods but I have not tried any.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with starting with a cheap rod. Just remember longer rods cast easier than shorter rods which is why most people start with a 9' or 8'6". Also remember you'll need some backing (running line in case you hook a decent fish) then fly line which can be as expensive as a cheap combo. Last time I checked Academy had a 5 or 6 weight combo with line and everything for pretty dang cheap. One thing I learned is that people who bought 2 piece rods often left their rods at home just because they were bulky to carry. 4 piece rods are nice.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_11457_-1?N=92168813

For $20 more you get line included and a lot more rod in my opinion. It'd be hard to find fly line for $20.

I will repeat the advise above and say that a free lesson from someone goes a long way to learning how to cast. It's hard to think about casting the line instead of casting a lure to someone who's used to conventional fishing... Start off with very light flies so that it's easier for your line to be heavy enough to cast.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. Hopefully i can locate someone close by that'll give me a few tips.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

If you can't find a tutor however, bass pro does hold a fly casting class which is very helpful, also watching videos on YouTube help as well, in fact I tought myself to fly cast using mostly instructional videos, from YouTube, and lots of practice


----------



## westtx77 (Oct 8, 2011)

2nd what others have said. I started in the same boat you're in, not wanting to dump loads of cash for fear of not using the equipment. I ended up with the 5/6 wt Pflueger set-up from Academy and then stuck a reel from off the shelf on it (didn't care for the one that came on the rod). The longer rod is also key, I have an 8' and I wish it was 9' (the next one will be!). Spent a total of about $50 flies included. 

I also watched YouTube videos in learning how to cast, but there's nothing like real-time feedback actually throwing the line to teach you the "wrongs" and "rights"!

Another helpful thing I tried (on a whim) and liked is "over-weighting" the rod, I currently have 7 wt line on the 5/6 wt rod. It really seems to help me feel the rod "loading" and I feel like I gain considerable casting distance. 

Hope this helps and good luck! Once you get hooked its tough to put it down!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful tips. Im going to check out bass pro classes. I'll also try to find some good youtube videos. 
If anyone is near the sugarland area and wouldn't mind meeting up and showing me a thing or two after i get a hold of a fly set up I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

If you want to take classes the Orvis shop in Houston is offering a FREE basics of fly fishing next weekend. Call ahead and RSVP.

http://www.orvis.com/intro.aspx?subject=8249

On the subject of over lining, I don't really recommend doing it. A lot of people will do this so that they can quickly load a rod for short quick casts. Getting a line with a really short shooting head will do the same thing. As for distance, from what I understand, when you have good technique, over lining will actually hurt your distance.


----------



## AggieAngler08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Try a Joan Wulff videos. She explains the basics very well. I learned a lot from her videos when I moved to Colorado and started fly fishing.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Winston Fly Rods has a "casting clinic" section on their web site with excellent information from Joan Wulff. Give it a look, but make sure to follow the clinics in order. Some people just want to jump ahead and learn to double haul, but it takes time to work up to that and requires a good basis of sound casting mechanics.

Here is the link: http://www.winstonrods.com/category/resources/casting-clinic.php


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links


----------

